# Black stool after siwtching to Orijen?



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

His stool on wellness was usually a light brown, on orijen LBP it is a dark, dark black is this anything to be concerned about?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Black, tarry stools is a sign of bleeding in the upper GI tract (stomach, small intestine). If it's just very dark, maybe the food has higher iron. 

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/melena-blood-in-stool-in-dogs/page1.aspx

Does Axel have any other issues?


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

He has had digestive issues sense I got him at 9 weeks. On wellness he would get pudding stool very often. On orijen it has firmed up a lot, pudding is very rare, he loves it unlike the other foods...the only issue is it's very black....does this mean I have to switch....again?

He has a very sensitive stomach over all, if he gets into my GFs dog food when he visits he can have digestive issues for days after.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't really know. I've never fed Orijen so I don't know if dark stool is common with that food, but if it's really close to being black, I'd drop off a stool sample at the vet today just to be sure.

I hope someone feeding Orijen comments on this thread!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Orijen & black stool?*

I changed the subject line, hopefully some Orijen-ers will post their experiences with this food. In the meantime, try to collect a stool sample just in case.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Orijen & black stool?*

Luther's stool is VERY dark on Orijen. It was a very pronounced difference from when he was on Wellness and happened immediately. If you are concerned (shouldn't be pitch black - just very dark brown), a vet stool check is small price to pay for peace of mind!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I switched to Orijen LBP about complety about 3 weeks ago. It took me 2 weeks to make the switch as I wanted to use up the remaining food and wanted to switch slowly. I noticed a difference in colour right away. I was feeding Canadae prior to this and I would call her poop as being a sick light yellow brown. After switching the poop is firm and a dark brown. You could say it was a light black by comparison.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

both my dogs have dark stools on orijen. not black, but a very dark brown. there was a thread a few months back and i think i recall that this is the norm w/ orijen.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Well this is as black as you can get, sometimes it has a hint of green to it but usually it's very black.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I just switched to Orijen from Royal Canin and my Juli's stools were larger, much darker, almost black and firmer. She seems to be doing well on it. So dark color is probably normal.

Glenn


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, even the food its self is much darker than wellness...on Wellness his stool was about the same color as the food...the case is about the same here so maybe it is nothing.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Whew! Well that is good news that the color is just due to whatever's in the food and not due to a real problem.

Gotta love this forum!







Quick answers to just about anything related to GSDs and other dogs.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I'm still going to have a stool sample done, what's 10 bucks..


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Good call.







$10 for peace of mind is $10 very well spent.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have been feeding Orijen for a year and a half. The stools are darker a very dark brown bodering on black. They are also very tight.
You might try adding a fish oil. I use Salmon oil with their Orijen.

Orijen is a great food for your dog. Ask your vet what he thinks? But if his stools are firm and he loves the food just keep it up and see how it goes.

Also if he has digestive issues you might want to try a probotic. I use Digest all plus.
They really do work well especially for a pup especially with digestive issues. They help produce more of the good digesative bacteria in his system.

Best of luck

Larry


----------



## Janine16 (Dec 10, 2008)

We switched to Orijen a couple of weeks back too and hardy's stools are now firm and very dark brown/black.

Looks to be quite common


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: larrydee33I have been feeding Orijen for a year and a half. The stools are darker a very dark brown bodering on black. They are also very tight.
> You might try adding a fish oil. I use Salmon oil with their Orijen.
> 
> Orijen is a great food for your dog. Ask your vet what he thinks? But if his stools are firm and he loves the food just keep it up and see how it goes.
> ...


Vets here are all Science Diet fanatics. Anytime you bring up any kind of stool issue they tell you to switch to a "quality, name brand food like SD" 

Most the vets here have never heard of TOTW, Orijen, Wellness, Solid Gold, Canidie, etc. My vet called Wellness a grocery store band once..


----------



## shets114 (Dec 31, 2006)

Most the vets here have never heard of TOTW, Orijen, Wellness, Solid Gold, Canidie, etc. My vet called Wellness a grocery store band once..




Some aren't to far off...


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Science Diet is crap plain and simple. I have confronted my vet with this fact and she somewhat agrees but keeps selling it.

There is no doubt that Orijen is a far superior food for your dog.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Any food that appears to be targeted to an herbivore is not a quality food for a normal dog.

Key word here being "normal." Some dogs have health problems and in those cases, whatever you can get them to eat is great.


----------

